# 2009 Shaun White (Gold)



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone have a pair of these? I know they are ugly as sin but they felt good when I tried them on. All comments appreciated :dunno:


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Bling Bling!!!!


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

That's them. They felt super comfortable, my only concern is whether they are too soft for my style. Shaun White isn't exactly known for his off piste riding.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Laces suck


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Dano said:


> Laces suck


In general or on these particular boots?

There are advantages to both in my experience. I don't like Burton/Forum's speedlace as much as Salomon's, so if I bought a pair of Burton's I would prefer laces. Unless you've heard otherwise...care to elaborate?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

In general dude. I have no experience with these boots


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

I have an older pair, and they are comfortable as hell. As in, I can wear them all day on the mountain, all night in town. They aren't stupid soft either. They being "Shaun White" boots is no reflection of his style of riding, it's just marketing. I've strapped these into a few different powder sticks with a number of bindings, and I've had no problem with their performance of piste.

One thing I can say, is that the toe-box is so comfortable it literally feels like it sucks my toes in, and gives them the perfect amount of wiggle room. The trad. laces are crucial for me, because I don't like to tighten [crank] my laces every time I get on the lift. Laces give you more control over the tightness of your zones IMO, and there are a number of lacing patterns you can use. But then again, I'm not big on over-engineered, sensitive tech like BOA and CST. These are legit boots if you can stomach the SW marketing. I for one could give a fuck if they were the Jonas Bros. edition, if the boot fits wear it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

H2O(s) said:


> I for one could give a fuck if they were the Jonas Bros. edition, if the boot fits wear it.


i'd avoid them cause they're SW.. i don't like him


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

H2O(s) said:


> I have an older pair, and they are comfortable as hell. As in, I can wear them all day on the mountain, all night in town. They aren't stupid soft either. They being "Shaun White" boots is no reflection of his style of riding, it's just marketing. I've strapped these into a few different powder sticks with a number of bindings, and I've had no problem with their performance of piste.
> 
> One thing I can say, is that the toe-box is so comfortable it literally feels like it sucks my toes in, and gives them the perfect amount of wiggle room. The trad. laces are crucial for me, because I don't like to tighten [crank] my laces every time I get on the lift. Laces give you more control over the tightness of your zones IMO, and there are a number of lacing patterns you can use. But then again, I'm not big on over-engineered, sensitive tech like BOA and CST. These are legit boots if you can stomach the SW marketing. I for one could give a fuck if they were the Jonas Bros. edition, if the boot fits wear it.


word! buy it for its comfort not cause its sw.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

I actual road these boots last weekend but in the white colorway. They are OK nothing that really stood out as being great! Pretty soft boot with good rebound. The liner was the biggest issue with me the J-bars were not hitting me in the right spot (creating heel lift) and felt some pressure from the internal harness. I road them all day and made it but I did want them off as soon as I got to the car?


----------

